# cardio



## harrison (May 31, 2012)

What is the difference between cardio with pants and cardio with shorts? Sounds weird but I keep wondering.


----------



## ProFIT (Jun 1, 2012)

The amount of sweat collected?


----------



## taskoo (Jun 1, 2012)

harrison said:


> What is the difference between cardio with pants and cardio with shorts? Sounds weird but I keep wondering.



Don't know if is better or not , but doing it with pants you sweat a lot more..


----------



## lke45 (Jun 5, 2012)

I think it just comes down to preference
I personally were sweat pants because I'm not a shorts wearing person.


----------



## woods78 (Jun 6, 2012)

it would just make you sweat more in theory, and lose more water weight, but not fat.


----------



## mastersensitive (Jun 7, 2012)

harrison said:


> What is the difference between cardio with pants and cardio with shorts? Sounds weird but I keep wondering.



Maybe they like pants?


----------



## niceman (Jun 8, 2012)

Losing water(sweating) does not necessarily equate to fat loss


----------



## ohpack (Jun 11, 2012)

how about pants when it's cold and shorts when it's warm?


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 11, 2012)

harrison said:


> What is the difference between cardio with pants and cardio with shorts? Sounds weird but I keep wondering.



More comfort and less getting soaked in sweat with shorts.


----------



## gavin (Jun 12, 2012)

it would make you hotter, which is better. heat is the synergist in many reactions in your body ,including your muscles.


----------



## alfred (Jun 13, 2012)

heat keeps you from pulling muscles


----------



## Andy.R (Jun 14, 2012)

niceman said:


> Losing water(sweating) does not necessarily equate to fat loss



people actually believe the sauna will help them lose weight..


----------



## kidmod (Jun 15, 2012)

I noticed that most pros simply like to cover up. I also like to cover up during cardio than during training.


----------



## freddie (Jun 18, 2012)

kidmod said:


> I noticed that most pros simply like to cover up. I also like to cover up during cardio than during training.



SAme here!


----------



## Chalmer (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Harrison,
Pant may makes your body hot and may be less comfortable than shorts. I always use shorts for cardio exercises and I have been doing cardio regularly since last 9 months and dropped 37 lbs with cardio and diet plans.


----------



## Mark222 (Aug 31, 2012)

Personally I don't wear shorts even during workouts but wear trousers. So you means to wear trousers or shorts for cardio. Actually technically it means that we get more sweat in trousers so pants cardio seems to be more effective than shorts cardio.


----------



## Edgen1100 (Oct 12, 2012)

I am here to this thread and i know about the cardio exercise importance.
Most of the people in the world like the cardio exercise work.It is the
best for weight loss of the body and fitness.I like these cardio exercises
like,...
1 Swimming
2 Cycling
3 Running
4 Push up..


----------



## Damion (Oct 13, 2012)

Pant may makes your body hot and may be less comfortable than shorts. I always use shorts for cardio exercises and I have been doing cardio regularly since last 9 months and dropped 37 lbs with cardio and diet plans.


----------

